# Ted Ohl Resigns from Texas Scenic.



## Van (Jul 16, 2019)

Ted Ohl, the 'O' in PDO, an industry leader in Stage Equipment Contracting and Systems Integration as well as Variable Acoustic Curtains; announced today that he is resigning from Texas Scenic Effective August 2, 2019. Texas Scenic announced it's acquisition of PDO and acouStaCorp in October of 2016 with an effective date of 11/1/16. 
Concerning his departure Mr. Ohl stated, "I am ready for a change -- for a chance to explore new opportunities and to continue using my experience and passion to grow our industry's reach."


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 16, 2019)

Oh crap, he's going to become a theatre consultant.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 16, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> *Oh crap*, he's going to become a theatre consultant.


 * @BillConnerFASTC * Well Billy, with you hanging up your T-Square, someone's going to be needed to fill the _vacuous_ void. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## SteveB (Jul 16, 2019)

Van said:


> Ted Ohl, the 'O' in PDO, an industry leader in Stage Equipment Contracting and Systems Integration as well as Variable Acoustic Curtains; announced today that he is resigning from Texas Scenic Effective August 2, 2019. Texas Scenic announced it's acquisition of PDO and acouStaCorp in October of 2016 with an effective date of 11/1/16.
> Concerning his departure Mr. Ohl stated, "I am ready for a change -- for a chance to explore new opportunities and to continue using my experience and passion to grow our industry's reach."



I’m sensing (partly thru other sources) that the merger of PDO and Texas Scenic has not been a particularly happy combination.


----------



## Jody Kovalick (Oct 10, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Oh crap, he's going to become a theatre consultant.



Bill, can you pick some lottery numbers for me?


----------

